# Barrinant badoc



## Naeke

Hola a tothom, bona nit! Com es diria en castellà "barrinant badoc"? és una frase solta d'una cançó que estic traduint. Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Domtom

-
Hola Naeke, 

benvinguda siguis.

_Badoc _és una persona que bada, que s'abstreu mirant o que es distreu de la feina.

_Barrinar_ és donar voltes a les coses, a veure quin una en farà... o sigui, és semblant a pensar, però no seriosament (no diràs: el filosop barrina, sino el filosop -o filòsof- pensa). És pensar però a lo "tonto". Vindria a ser com un entremig entre pensar i tramar.

Barrinant badoc... pots donar la frase sencera? Amb el context i les definicions donades, et podrem ajudar millor.


----------



## Naeke

Hola Domtom! La frase és d'una cançó "Aquí no em moc", i al final de la cançó diu frases soltes entre les que es troba aquesta: "clapant com un soc, o dormit ben poc, esgotat l'estoc......barrinant badoc, saturant el bloc....". Moltes gracies


----------



## Domtom

-
Seria una cosa com "cavilando en babia", però potser editaré aquesta resposta per donar-te una de millor, que ara no se m'acut.


----------



## Naeke

gràcies novament, al final aconseguiré aprendre català, fix que si.


----------



## Domtom

-
Se m'acut (amb l'ajut del foro Solo Español, per saber com dir "en babia"), *cavilando lelo*. Pero esperem altres respostes millors, si n'apareixen.


----------



## Naeke

ok. moltes gracies per tot.


----------



## Domtom

-
De res.

Salut


----------

